# Ury Blue Persian 4 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Ury; Blue Persian 4 yrs old ; Ex Stud boy ; Sadly he has been shaved off but his coat will grow back. Hes very affectionate with a lovely nature he just want to be with you. Hes neutered vaccinated and microchipped and he needs to be a only cat for a while because he was a stud boy and has only been neutered 3 weeks.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team :4:*


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I really wish I lived near Rushden!!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

ah bless hope he finds a home soon


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Midnight13 said:


> I really wish I lived near Rushden!!!


Where are you roughly? There are a few Persian specialist rescues, and the Blue cross also lets you search by breed look at this chap!
Blue Cross - Larry

Blue Cross - Monty
monty has been there for a while.

Beleive it or not, Persians are not always easy to home, and older ones even more so. People think they are hard work. I think they are beautiful and like a living breathing feline Girls World

My Persian lad would sit for hours being brushed - my young neices would put ribbons in his hair and he was fine with it.,,,, (Bibi wouldnt tho!)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This baby is off to his new home today


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Was he actually handed over to a rescue by a breeder who had finished with him? Surely not?

Liz


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> Was he actually handed over to a rescue by a breeder who had finished with him? Surely not?


I know Chapelhouse Persian Rescue have cats come to them that way.

Some are ok healthwise, some are not.... Reading some of their stories is heartbreaking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lizward said:


> Was he actually handed over to a rescue by a breeder who had finished with him? Surely not?
> 
> Liz


I not a 100% sure because we didn't help him into rescue but we have helped a few ex studs and queens that haven't come straight from breeders before.


----------

